# الشرح العملاق لبرنامج petrel 2010



## direct.drill (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

جايبلكم الشرح الكامل لبرنامج PETREL 2010 

DOWNLOAD MANUAL


----------



## بن دحمان (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ماهر نور (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eliker bahij (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanksss for you .


----------



## aboomajed (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## raksha2 (14 يناير 2012)

Thanks wa jazak Allah alf khair


----------



## rakanbst (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووور حبيبي


----------



## alialrahim (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكوريين


----------



## mxemmtxmop (10 مارس 2012)

,Lunettes De SoleilRajoy came to power last month after winning November 20 elections on promises of creating jobs and cutting Spain's deficit. He has launched tough spending cuts and is planning labour market reforms.The last comparable unemployment figure from the National Statistics Institute at the end of September 2011 showed 4.98 million people were unemployed,louboutin pas cher, up from 4.83 million at the end of June."We could lower the ratings again if additional labour market and other growth-enhancing reforms are delayed or we consider them to be insufficient to reduce the high unemployment rate,burberry," it warned.Credit ratings agency Standard and Poor's on Friday downgraded Spain's credit rating by two notches,burberry soldes, while also cutting that of eight other European countries."This is our challenge and all our efforts and all our policies are going to be dedicated to this,lunettes rayban," he said, without giving a new percentage rate.Economists have warned that Spain may be back in recession with the economy likely to contract in the first quarter of 2012. The Bank of Spain said the economy shrank in the last quarter of 2011.The figure is more than 400,air jordan shoes,000 higher than the level reached in the third quarter of 2011,ray ban, when the unemployment rate hit a 15-year high of 21.5 percent,jordan shoes, the highest in the industrial world."It is an astronomical figure,burberry soldes," he said in a speech to supporters of his conservative Popular Party in Malaga, southern Spain, in which he reaffirmed fighting unemployment as his top priority.A figure of 5.4 million for the last quarter of 2011 would therefore indicate that the growth in unemployment has speeded up. MARKETS Spain doubles target at first 2012 bond auction SPAIN Spanish PM unveils new cabinet Spain Spain's new government may ask for international aid Date created : 14/01/2012 Print Comment Send this pageAFP - The number of people unemployed in Spain hit an "astronomical" level of 5.4 million at the end of 2011,louboutin, Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy said on Saturday."This year (2011) is going to close with 5.4 million people... who want to work but cannot," Rajoy said, anticipating official unemployment data due to be published on January 27.相关的主题文章： in fact In today's round-up of the international press as well as several French regional airports.


----------



## direct.drill (28 مارس 2012)

you are all welcomed


----------



## gasaa (2 أبريل 2012)

Thank you


----------



## مدحت صبرى (3 يونيو 2012)

رجاء اعادة تشغيل الرابط


----------



## احمدالربيعي (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## direct.drill (17 يوليو 2012)

عفوا اخ احمد وعسى يكون مفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## elbeltagi (4 أغسطس 2012)

can you please upload this sbbject again or send me the link for petrel course at [email protected]


----------



## benyou (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## direct.drill (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط الجديد 

اسف على التأخير


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------

